# Canine Pregnancy scanning service southwest



## canine scanning southwest (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello My name is Sharon Pearce

The home of Bullhawk Staffordshire Bull Terriers offer a Canine Pregnancy Scanning Service. We are based south of Bristol (North Somerset), very close to Bristol Airport. We are very easy to find with plenty of safe off road parking...



Scans are carried out in our home in a calm environment and can take place any time after 28 days after the last mating. It is not necessary to clip but sometimes, with owners permission a small amount of abdomen fur may need to be removed on excessively hairy breeds for optimum scan quality. Small breeds can be scanned lying down or standing on our none-slip table and larger breeds can be scanned by simply laying or standing on the floor. 

Most scans take between 15-30 minutes and confidentiality assured. The scan involves a detailed examination of the abdomen to confirm pregnancy, a picture of your bitches scan can be emailed to you if required at no extra charge. The cost of a pregnancy scan is £20 during the hours of 8am-8pm.



Post Whelping!



I am happy to scan bitches post whelping, this service will be at my home at a cost of £15 during the hours of 8am -8pm. Emergency scanning offered out of hours at an increased charge.







Ultrasound scanning is a safe and none invasive procedure when scanning for pregnancy in dogs. I can scan any day except tuesdays and fridays but please call/text if you have an emergency on these days and i will try and accomodate early in the morning or after 7pm.











please call Sharon for friendly information on scanning or to book on 07793026446


----------

